# Three in a row for a carless family who use zipcar



## LeighPF (Jan 20, 2010)

We are expecting our third child, but still not our first car. We use zip car a handful of times a year and I go places with my friend/ neighbor in her minivan, with her two.

I have a

Radian 65, currently FF for my almost 4 year old, Monkey.

Combi Cocoro, currently RF for my 19 month old Bee. She will RF until 3+

Zip car is usually Mazda 5s or a Prius.

My friend/neighbour drives a Honda Odysey with a Boulevard the back that Monkey often uses.

I am not sure what else to get.

-a bucket and then move baby up to the combi, Bee to the Radian, and Monkey to a high back booster (but which one) after 15 months ish? It would need to be a 32" height one to get any real use from it.

-another convertable, for baby, or a radian for Bee and baby gets the Combi

Thoughts? Suggestions?


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I would get a ride safer travel vest for your oldest, move the middle to the radian, and then the youngest into the concorro. That should fit 3 across in just about anything.


----------



## brigala (Apr 26, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DahliaRW*
> 
> I would get a ride safer travel vest for your oldest, move the middle to the radian, and then the youngest into the concorro. That should fit 3 across in just about anything.


----------



## LeighPF (Jan 20, 2010)

I have heard mixed reviews of the safe rider. What particularly concerns be is that it would not get him high enough to see out the window and he gets motion sick.


----------



## lightforest (Nov 11, 2005)

OP, my only hesitation with considering a high back booster for your oldest is a logistical one... And I ask this primarily because I deal with it myself! By "logistical" I mean, how will you transport the Cocorro (or infant seat), the Radian (or Cocorro), and the booster seat to the car with the kids? If this is at all an issue for you (like it is for me!), then perhaps it makes sense to keep your oldest in a Radian because it's so slim and you can fold it for storage/transport? The only issue here is that you will likely need to eventually get a new seat for your DD if you want to continue rear facing her till she's 3. I don't know -- maybe my DD just has a ridiculously long torso, but she'd pretty much outgrown her Cocorro rear facing by the time she was 24 months.

We're car-free Zipcar users, about to go from one to two kids, and I'm finding it challenging to figure out out the best way to transport the kid(s) and their car seats TO the Zipcar when I don't have another adult to help me out. FWIW, I'm planning to use an infant seat for our new baby simply so that I can transfer the seat with relative ease from the stroller to the car. I use a Cocorro with DD (28 months). I'd like to upgrade her to a Radian, simply because I think it would be easier to transport (when folded) in the stroller basket.

I share your concerns about the Safe Rider. On top of everything else, it just seems like a PITA to get the kid into!!!

I'm very interested to see what other posters suggest! And let us know what you decide to do! I'll be taking notes!


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

We LOVE our travel vest, but it will depend on the height of your child if they can see out the side window. We often use it in the middle so whichever child is in it (all of my kids have used it now) can see out the front. It can be a pain to get into, but if you don't drive all the time it's not too bad for occassional use. We just use it for travel and dh's car. When we travel we leave the vest in the car, and just unbuckle the child in and out of the vest, this way you only have to unthread one spot and then unbuckle the vest itself. If the OP wanted a 3-across for daily use I would not recommend it, but for occassional use it works great and takes up no room to store in between uses.


----------



## lightforest (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DahliaRW*
> 
> We LOVE our travel vest, but it will depend on the height of your child if they can see out the side window. We often use it in the middle so whichever child is in it (all of my kids have used it now) can see out the front. It can be a pain to get into, but if you don't drive all the time it's not too bad for occassional use. We just use it for travel and dh's car. When we travel we leave the vest in the car, and just unbuckle the child in and out of the vest, this way you only have to unthread one spot and then unbuckle the vest itself. If the OP wanted a 3-across for daily use I would not recommend it, but for occassional use it works great and takes up no room to store in between uses.


The tough thing about the OP's situation is that she's using a car share program, so she has to completely uninstall every seat after every use, then reinstall them all again the next time she needs a car. Would you still recommend the travel vest for occasional use, considering the added hassle of having to install the vest (as well as two car seats) at the beginning of each car ride, then uninstall everything when the car ride is over???


----------



## LeighPF (Jan 20, 2010)

We are lucky that the Zipcar is just three blocks from our house, so DH gets the car, then I put the car seats in, then he brings the kids out. I had not considered the safe rider vest in the middle, looking out the front.

The Coccoro fit Monkey RF until he was almost 3, but Bee is taller, though she still has a few inches.

We find the Radian very heavy and the Coccoro much easier to carry. We carry it like a purse by the kid straps, or strap it to a rolling carry on (or put it in an Ikea Bag)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightForest*
> 
> The tough thing about the OP's situation is that she's using a car share program, so she has to completely uninstall every seat after every use, then reinstall them all again the next time she needs a car. Would you still recommend the travel vest for occasional use, considering the added hassle of having to install the vest (as well as two car seats) at the beginning of each car ride, then uninstall everything when the car ride is over???


This was what was making my husband want a car. Then we looked at what insurance would cost (never mind the car, upkeep and gas) and he shut up.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightForest*
> 
> The tough thing about the OP's situation is that she's using a car share program, so she has to completely uninstall every seat after every use, then reinstall them all again the next time she needs a car. Would you still recommend the travel vest for occasional use, considering the added hassle of having to install the vest (as well as two car seats) at the beginning of each car ride, then uninstall everything when the car ride is over???


Most definitely. I was thinking more along the lines of leaving it buckled in like that when they get where they are going in the car, and then back in for the return trip to return the car, if that makes sense. I think the vest is easier to install then a full out car seat. It usually takes me several minutes to get the car seats into rentals, since there is such variance in where the latch hooks are located and how the seatbelts work/buckle stalk lengths, etc. And it's even worse with a rfing seat. The vest installs pretty much exactly the same in any vehicle, and putting the child in the vest is really no harder than buckling a 5 pt harness.


----------



## brigala (Apr 26, 2010)

I find the Travel Vest to be a little more involved than a belt positioning booster, but not as hard as installing/uninstalling a car seat. And I just don't see a high backed booster as being a good option in this situation. The only other thing I would consider would be a Bubble Bum, but I'm not thrilled with that idea for such a young child.


----------



## lightforest (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeighPF*
> 
> We are lucky that the Zipcar is just three blocks from our house, so DH gets the car, then I put the car seats in, then he brings the kids out. I had not considered the safe rider vest in the middle, looking out the front.
> 
> ...


I'm jealous!!! Our nearest Zipcar is pretty close, but DH works solidly from about 9am-7pm, so there's almost NEVER any chance of getting an extra set of hands when I have to go to doctor's appointments and things like that. For me it's all about the stroller, so I know everyone is strapped down and out of harm's way while I install the seat(s). We have a carry bag to fit the Coccoro, but to be honest it's a PITA to use so I reserve it only for trips through the airport. An Ikea bag would be easier. While the Radian is monstrously heavy, I like that you can (apparently) carry it like a backpack if you use the carry bag. The Coccoro is constantly falling off my shoulder and bumping into stuff when I try to carry it. I was so happy when I figured out how to hook it into the storage basket of my stroller!

I was also wondering about the bubble bum for your oldest - he is perhaps too young for it now but that might be a good option down the line...


----------



## LeighPF (Jan 20, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightForest*
> 
> I'm jealous!!! Our nearest Zipcar is pretty close, but DH works solidly from about 9am-7pm, so there's almost NEVER any chance of getting an extra set of hands when I have to go to doctor's appointments and things like that. For me it's all about the stroller, so I know everyone is strapped down and out of harm's way while I install the seat(s). We have a carry bag to fit the Coccoro, but to be honest it's a PITA to use so I reserve it only for trips through the airport. An Ikea bag would be easier. While the Radian is monstrously heavy, I like that you can (apparently) carry it like a backpack if you use the carry bag. The Coccoro is constantly falling off my shoulder and bumping into stuff when I try to carry it. I was so happy when I figured out how to hook it into the storage basket of my stroller!


So does my DH, so we Zip on the weekends. I am lucky/planned and we live where I can walk to everything day to day, or get on the train. Cabs for the airport, which is fun alone.

I would get one of the car seat backpacks for the Coccoro before using the Radian as a backpack. There is a big weight difference.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brigala*
> 
> The only other thing I would consider would be a Bubble Bum, but I'm not thrilled with that idea for such a young child.


I am so looking forward to the Bubble Bum, in a few years, but he is so not ready for it.


----------

